# Banana plugs? 2 silent MTS-01's are sad right now



## Smatchimo (Jul 1, 2008)

I got some pre-made speaker cable with banana plugs on the end I need to connect to a new pair of MTS-01's. However the banana plugs really don't seem to go in the jack. They might if I can wedge the blue/red plastic thing out of the bottom of the post but since it's not coming out easily I'm not sure if its really supposed to be removed or not. 

The SVS website definitely says it supports banana plugs, however the manual seems to suggest it doesn't. ... 'The thin "banana" plugs are meant for the AVR side of your audio connections. The flat "spades" are best for connecting the speaker binding posts themselves."' ... The cables I got have 1/4" jack on one end and banana plugs on the other so I can't really switch them around.


----------



## Smatchimo (Jul 1, 2008)

Nevermind, the plastic plugs do come out and look like they'd go back in OK, just have to be careful not to bend them.

Not 100% sure if the little metal screw is supposed to be used with banana plugs or not though - does not seem to help hold them in any more firmly either way.

-e duh, it is required to make contact with the gold bar thing leading to the other post that could be used for bi-amping


----------

